# Product of the Week: Erecta Rack



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just got this in Friday. The Erecta Rack Pro grande edition. Just opened the box and peeked in bag right now. Going to switch styles and try out single side finishing this week on a remodel new kitchen cabinet build we have going. Let yall know my opinion with real time photos as the week progresses.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Peeking in the bag. Not messing with it until I get it over to the job site.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Will be watching you this week.

:shifty:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

New construction?. I choose not do NC so I don't know when I would use that set-up unless I had some baseboard from a remodel job. It's looks super portable,for sure.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Actually its an old house. Circa 1940s. (Real old here) ripped out a wall and all drywall ripped out existing cabinets and started from the studs back. So when I say New, I mean raw wood. Its a remodel I'm Gcing and painting.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thomas good to see you getting diversified.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Xmark said:


> New construction?. I choose not do NC so I don't know when I would use that set-up unless I had some baseboard from a remodel job. It's looks super portable,for sure.


We are mostly the same in that aspect but I still do a bunch of remodel cabinetry jobs (stain conversions and color changes) and many times I choose to take doors off and replace hinges or at the very least not paint hinges. Typically I have a super hybrid set up that allows me to shoot both sides at the same time but drying becomes an issue with airborn contamination. (Most painting is done on site and anything from gnats or leaves to dryspray or in one mebers case- puppy dog prints, becomes an issue. ) . How do you do cabinetdoors?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Thomas good to see you getting diversified.


I always have been. I just don't mention it much. My focus is paint and fluid applieds, but you become more in demand when you can offer more. It helps to have a good network of solid contractors that you know and trust.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its key isn't it. Knowing who to call, and knowing they will perform to what is mutually expected is what its all about.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Erecta rack needs to call me. I have a modification that will make thing way more usable. Its great except it couldbt keep up with me. Seriously, if Erecta rack wants a money making venture, call me.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Pro double set rack in use


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

What about these? No room....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Or these....


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Pro double set rack in use
> 
> View attachment 18062


Hope the sprinklers don't come on.


----------



## Erecta-Rack (Jun 5, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Erecta rack needs to call me. I have a modification that will make thing way more usable. Its great except it couldbt keep up with me. Seriously, if Erecta rack wants a money making venture, call me.


We are always looking for feedback so please PM me when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I love my set.
just keep track of the blocks.
easy to loose. 2 sets would cover any cabinet job.


----------

